# Work In St. Louis



## JKOOPERS (Sep 13, 2004)

is anyone looking for work in st. louis? i work for someone that is looking for 20 trcuks . they have a great pay system and pay very well.


----------



## Midwest (Oct 16, 2004)

Is there anything available west of st. louis? If so, what kind of pay for 4 years experience with 2001 chevy 3500 dually, fisher ez-v plow, henderson v spreader?


----------



## JKOOPERS (Sep 13, 2004)

give this number a call and ask for brad 314-569-3005


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

St. Louis City & County Plower with a few handfuls of established accounts responding.

We're looking for 4 to 5 more mostly level sites, of less than 2 acres per. Or else 9-10 half that size. 

We've been getting first-snows here during the first week of December, for the past 2 years.

-somm


----------

